# minimum price in Connecticut???



## Shawdogg

My minimum for residential driveways in Connecticut has been $35.00 (not including walways) Am I to low? to high??? just right in the ball park???? Let me know


----------



## jt5019

That's about what im charging... but that can change if its a really long driveway or a pain in the azz to plow


----------



## Captain

I've been charging $25-$30 here in Mass. A have a couple of very small driveways, single wide 2-3 car lengths, no garage, that I charge $20 for.

I just quoted a new account last week - $37.50 for a long driveway, and I would have to drive 6 miles out of my route to get to him. Told him I could drop $5 per plow if he got a neighbor to sign up too. I haven't heard from him since I gave him the quote. I'm guessing $37.50 was too much, but I'm not driving out there for free. I was actually going to quote $40.

All depends on how much work is involved. I was going to raise my prices this year, even had the letter typed up explaining that with rising gas costs, and new equipment, it had to be done. Then gas has dropped over $1 a gallon. One more year at the same pricing for me.

I hope I'm in line with everyone else as far as pricing.


----------



## Gicon

$35 is a good number. You might have some cheap competition at $25-$30 depending on your area, but $35 is a good minimum.


----------



## 10elawncare

I've seen guys in my area charging $55 +/- for avg. sized driveways. not including sidewalks....


----------



## Superior L & L

My minimum in Connecticut is probably $4000 since im from michigan its a long drive


----------



## Gicon

We should somehow set an industry standard that no driveway gets done for less than $75. How would we go about that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gicon;624053 said:


> We should somehow set an industry standard that no driveway gets done for less than $75. How would we go about that?


Great idea, never mind those laws against collusion and price fixing, RICO, etc.

Never mind capitalism and competition either.

You're brilliant.


----------



## Gicon

Mark Oomkes;624067 said:


> Great idea, never mind those laws against collusion and price fixing, RICO, etc.
> 
> Never mind capitalism and competition either.
> 
> You're brilliant.


Yea I second that Marky Mark. Collussion is a serious offense. I know it is a brilliant idea though.


----------



## turbo5560

Just out of curiousity for you guys out east. How many times a year on average do you plow? I am wondering because you make a lot more money than what we make out here and am wondering if it's because you plow less than we do. I averaged about 33 times last winter.
thanks!


----------



## Gicon

turbo5560;624076 said:


> Just out of curiousity for you guys out east. How many times a year on average do you plow? I am wondering because you make a lot more money than what we make out here and am wondering if it's because you plow less than we do. I averaged about 33 times last winter.
> thanks!


10 around here is the average. Last year was 13.5. I have gone out up to 26 times. 10 would be a slow winter.


----------



## turbo5560

ok.... that explains a lot!


----------



## Captain

turbo5560;624076 said:


> Just out of curiousity for you guys out east. How many times a year on average do you plow? I am wondering because you make a lot more money than what we make out here and am wondering if it's because you plow less than we do. I averaged about 33 times last winter.
> thanks!


For heavy wet snow I have a 2" trigger, for powder I have a 3" trigger.

Based on that, I usually average 10-12 plowable storms each year.

A couple of years ago we only had 4.

Last year I think it was 8

I think my best year was 16.


----------



## Shawdogg

I could understand $25- $30 per driveway if you had a bunch in a neighborhood. Otherwise it's not worth it.


----------



## jt5019

Captain;624117 said:


> For heavy wet snow I have a 2" trigger, for powder I have a 3" trigger.
> 
> Based on that, I usually average 10-12 plowable storms each year.
> 
> A couple of years ago we only had 4.
> 
> Last year I think it was 8
> 
> I think my best year was 16.


I tried doing that but was getting too may people calling asking where i was with only 2 inches of snow on the ground. Everything is a two inch trigger now ,and a few of my drives that are on hills may get sanded with even less amounts.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

where are you in ct??? i plow in southbury and my lowest is 50 and highest is 110. 50 being a small driveway takes about 5 minuts per to plow. i also dont get out of the truck i get as close as i can to the garage and move on.


----------



## sno commander

my average driveway is about $40 some are more some are less depends how far i have to drive and if theres a place to put snow:realmad:
Gold pro- im pretty close to ya im in woodbury


----------



## Shawdogg

OK. this " trigger" term how is it used? If you are charging 40 for a residential driveway and have a 2" trigger and we hypothetically get say a 6" snow storm, are you getting $40 each time you plow it? or do you charge a little less????


----------



## dannyslawn

my min. price is 75.00. Then it goes up every 3 inches.


----------



## turbo5560

just because i am in an entirely different market for snowplowing maybe you can help me understand this. So if you plow a drive for lets say $40, and it takes you even on the high side 20 minutes... wouldn't it be cheaper for you to just hire some one to literally shovel a driveway for $10 an hour? They shovel 2-3 drives in an hour and you pay then $10-15 and you make a $110? I just don't get how any one in there right might would pay someone to plow their driveway for $40 when they could pay someone to shovel it for much less. I could see if there was like a foot of snow, but not 2 inches. I understand the business perspective as you are dedicating time to plow snow for the whole winter, but it just doesn't logically make any sense to me. could someone enlighten me?


----------



## plowtime1

Rates for resi's in my area start @ $30.00


----------



## Ryno

Our lowest price is $35. That is for the simplest driveway with no getting out of the truck. Our average price is around $40 to $45.


----------

